# new ibo rule changes suck



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

why did they have to change the rule from 45 to 40 for me. i hate it. i like the longer yardages, it lets me beat the people by more. i rely on people to screw up with their spot bows at 35-45y, and get a few 8s and maybe a 5, but now they will prob only get an 8 at the worst. i look at it as i try to get all 10s, even i shoot a faster bow with a higher lbs, so it isnt the most accurate, so most of the ppl who bring spot bows will usually beat me up close and get 3-6 more 11s up close because they shoot big arrows and more accurate setups, with lower lbs. but i will whoop on em at over 30 and 35. they will get some 8s and maybe some 5s at over 40, and now those 5s wont happen for them. i look at it as, they go for the 11 and an 8, and i go for 2 10s

10+10=20
11+8=19

this is how i look at it, and i usually get a point for every 2 targets even more is the coarse is set up further, a lil less if it is set up closer, but i usually win by a lot, but this wont be now. i will have to be a lil better at yardage and ill be fine though


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

Man you first of all I think you need a hug and don't be hating rule changes so much. It is and always will be a part of life. You just have two choices here is the way I see it. First thing is to sell your bow and get out of it what you can, or Second thing is it's just a rule that applies to everyone in your class and you'll have to adapt to it and live in the moment of IBO shooting.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Just practice so they dont get points up on you at the closer yardage. Normally people complain about going further and they loose points you are going closer and complaining.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

And the point of this thread is what?


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are worried about not being able to "beat them by more" maybe you should man up and move up a class


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

Wicked Tin said:


> If you are worried about not being able to "beat them by more" maybe you should man up and move up a class


Best post I have read all day.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

PSE Kid said:


> why did they have to change the rule from 45 to 40 for me. i hate it. i like the longer yardages, it lets me beat the people by more. i rely on people to screw up with their spot bows at 35-45y, and get a few 8s and maybe a 5, but now they will prob only get an 8 at the worst. i look at it as i try to get all 10s, even i shoot a faster bow with a higher lbs, so it isnt the most accurate, so most of the ppl who bring spot bows will usually beat me up close and get 3-6 more 11s up close because they shoot big arrows and more accurate setups, with lower lbs. but i will whoop on em at over 30 and 35. they will get some 8s and maybe some 5s at over 40, and now those 5s wont happen for them. i look at it as, they go for the 11 and an 8, and i go for 2 10s
> 
> 10+10=20
> 11+8=19
> ...


tune your bow better get fatter arrows , dont let someone elses weakness be your ladder to victory


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Dude I don't recall you being anywhere in the top at nationals? So I don't see how you're beating everyone.


----------



## chriss2375 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok first of all me and and bowtech and ross shot all the national triple crowns and ibo worlds in that class and I never even saw your name, let alone anywhere near the top. If you're anywhere near as good as you say you should just be able to win by ta ton now that it's five yards closer. Man up and shoot maybe then you will actualy start placing at these shoots. I mean no disrespect but it seems likr every post you make is pointless think twice post once, thanks


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Little confused here, What class do you shoot in. Or are you not a youth Age 15-17 release.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

He's a youth. They moved ymr 15-17 from green to red. He mouths off like this every year. Last year he was asking about being pro at 14 and shooting 2 in groups at 70 yards and how he was going to shoot the nationals and win them all yet we never saw him all year.


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Got it,,,, are you going to let him know he has a 60 lb draw limit being a youth or let him find out at the crono:read2:


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

chriss2375 said:


> Ok first of all me and and bowtech and ross shot all the national triple crowns and ibo worlds in that class and I never even saw your name, let alone anywhere near the top. If you're anywhere near as good as you say you should just be able to win by ta ton now that it's five yards closer. Man up and shoot maybe then you will actualy start placing at these shoots. I mean no disrespect but it seems likr every post you make is pointless think twice post once, thanks


Well put by the "TRUE" World Champ. Good luck to you this season Chris, and take easy on us old guys next time...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

PSE Kid said:


> why did they have to change the rule from 45 to 40 for me. i hate it. i like the longer yardages, it lets me beat the people by more. i rely on people to screw up with their spot bows at 35-45y, and get a few 8s and maybe a 5, but now they will prob only get an 8 at the worst. i look at it as i try to get all 10s, even i shoot a faster bow with a higher lbs, so it isnt the most accurate, so most of the ppl who bring spot bows will usually beat me up close and get 3-6 more 11s up close because they shoot big arrows and more accurate setups, with lower lbs. but i will whoop on em at over 30 and 35. they will get some 8s and maybe some 5s at over 40, and now those 5s wont happen for them. i look at it as, they go for the 11 and an 8, and i go for 2 10s
> 
> 10+10=20
> 11+8=19
> ...


I'm sorry, I don't believe most of what you're saying. No one with that kind of attitude is whipping up on anyone outside their own backyard. You need to get your head straight before worrying how reducing the max yardage by 5 yards is going to make a real big difference in who wins.


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

damn if you are as good as you say you are and you are beating everybody so much i don't think a little rule change should bother. you will be winning by 20 instead of 25 now i guess. damnnn


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess we're not getting a reply back? I didn't do the greatest 5th in the triple crown and 5th at world but I know the guys who beat me and none are named austin?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Do the real top shooters in ymr15/17 like the change? Do you think it will make a big difference in where you place? Why did the IBO make the change? On a local level you guys will probably not like shooting 40 mite get a little boring?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I do not like the change. I enjoy shooting 45 now going from 40 to 50 the following year in open or In semi pro will be way harder. I will most likely just shoot open at the locals.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I shoot 15-17 and i'm not going to complain about the change but i don't think it was necesary. With that being said it doesn't matter what the max yardage is nobodys beating any of the top kids just by using a faster bow. That slow bow with good yardage estimation is going to beat a fast bow any day. That fast bow will give you no advantage over a person that can judge yardage which woul be all of the top shooters.I used an omen last year and i was shooting 340-350fps. I did improve over the previous year and i ended up with a 360 which i was happy with but it had nothing to do with the speed. All of the improvement was from the fact that I practiced a lot and my yardage estimation was good. An extra five yards wouldn't give you an advantage over anybody because the top shooters don't have any more trouble at 40 yards than they do at 45.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

wonder where the op went. Funny Stuff!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

If you can't hang with the big dogs than stay on the porch... 

Everyone in this sport has better qualities. No one is great in all of them(I'm talking joes not pros). You have to know your strengths and take advantage of them... BUT! U cannot be pin holed into one skillset to do 3d. 

A good yardage judger can beat a better shooter any day, but ultimately the goal is to be good in all aspects. 

I'm hit and miss on yardage judging but am a consistant mid 50 x spot shooter. I like ASA so it really limits my skill due to speed but I like it so I learn to have to judge better. I could blame the ASA rules or whatever but why not get better instead. 

And overall I call BS, bc no one wins all the time hardly


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I think that the PSE Kid is winding Y'all up....L.O.L...Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, PSE Kid!.......Getcha one of them "Spot" bows.....They sell them every day at Pro shops all around the Country...L.O.L.............Jim


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is too funny. I think the IBO needs a 'whiners open' & a 'pro whiners' class.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I'll bet if the truth be known, he couldn't hit his ass with both hands if he had a mirror for guidance. 

With all the bragging he does, I'm betting he has some OTHER insecurities as well.


----------



## bowshooter86 (Jan 22, 2008)

damnyankee said:


> And the point of this thread is what?


To notify us that his diaper needs to be changed, if you want longer yardages and are as good as you say step up to SPM we will welcome you


----------

